# PTK Empty Hand versus Knife



## Charlemagne (Jul 5, 2017)

Tuhon Tim Waid of the Pekiti Tirsia Kali system, shows some of what we do from an empty hand versus knife perspective.  

To be fair, no one, and I mean _no one_, including Tim, wants to be in an empty hand versus knife situation.  He would be the first to tell you that if you end up having to use this, you have screwed up big time.  In addition, if the person knows what they are doing, they are _never_ going to let you tap their knife.  

Knife tapping is not knife fighting.  Knife tapping is about surviving an ambush.  

So, with the full disclosure in place, please realize that these techniques, and the strategy that they represent, are about giving yourself the best chance possible to survive what is a very bad situation.  I think that is one of the really big misunderstandings about PTK specifically, and FMA in general.


----------

